# Aren't they just dolls....



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

No really. They are just dolls !

A couple images I took using a homemade lightbox. Used a cardboard and white paper. Shot my Alien Bees through either side of the box. Feel free to CC the images.

1 - American Girl






2 - Star Wars character





3 - Star Wars helmet with light set-up





Thanks for looking,
Travis


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Forgot to mention I have since rebuilt the box using foam core. This has eliminated the obtrusive seams along the edges.

Travis


----------



## kundalini (Aug 17, 2010)

Not meaning to be a smartass or anything, but don't you have light stands? Your light positions are very suspect in the last. It shows dramatically in the second shot. You're getting spill light onto your subject and it is washing out the head. I suggest looking into flagging the side lighting to minimize / eliminate this.

Here's my light tent setup.



 



I asked a friend for a natural skin tones doll to practice my lighting. My other candidates are pink, pure white and pure black. Not ideal for portraiture.  Anyway, she let me borrow her daughters American Doll. It came with several wardrobe changes also. Funny thing..... I had this immediate repulsion when I began to change outfits. I saw the granny panties and stopped cold dead. It went back the next day. ​ 
I decided not to use the light tent for this shot, only a graduated sweep and three lights plus a reflector.​ 


 



I do like the lighting ratio on #1 on her face.​


----------



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Not meaning to be a smartass or anything, but don't you have light stands?


 
Not being a smartass at all. I asked for you to let me know........

I agree the separation between the star wars guy and the BG is not very good. Never thought to flag it really. Thanks for the tip.

Yes, I do have lightstands. I couldn't get the light on image right in close enough so I had to rest it on the table. This wasn't the set-up for the entire shoot but I can see the problems you see with it.

Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated.
Travis


----------



## kundalini (Aug 17, 2010)

Travis F said:


> Not being a smartass at all. I asked for you to let me know........


 :thumbup:


----------

